# Neuling sucht Mitfahrerin/ Mitfahrer



## Neuling68 (23. Juni 2005)

Hallo Zusammen!
Ich bin neu in diesem Forum und auch neu als Mountainbikerin unterwegs. Bisher bin ich eher Rennrad gefahren und laufe Marathon (aber nicht regelmäßig).
Wer hat Lust mit mir zu fahren und mir ein paar Tipps und Tricks beim Mountainbiken zu zeigen. Ich glaube, mein neues Rad ist auch noch nicht so richtig auf mich eingestellt...
Schöne Grüsse von
Alex


----------



## juchhu (23. Juni 2005)

Neuling68 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Zusammen!
> Ich bin neu in diesem Forum und auch neu als Mountainbikerin unterwegs. Bisher bin ich eher Rennrad gefahren und laufe Marathon (aber nicht regelmäßig).
> Wer hat Lust mit mir zu fahren und mir ein paar Tipps und Tricks beim Mountainbiken zu zeigen. Ich glaube, mein neues Rad ist auch noch nicht so richtig auf mich eingestellt...
> Schöne Grüsse von
> Alex


 
Hall Alex,

nach der ersten super Reaktion auf meine MTB-Fahrtechnikkursbewerbung hier nun der zweite Versuch:


Dies ist eine offizielle Bewerbung zur Ausrichtung von Fahrtechnikseminaren für Dich.  

Also, meine Treffen bewegen sich rund um Thema Fahrtechnik. Speziell für TourerInnen von Anfänger bis Fortgeschrittenen. 

Alles weitere und die dazugehörigen Links findet Ihr unten in meiner Signatur.

Bis zum ersten Treffen. 

VG Martin

PS: Und wenn Du willst schon heute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hilljumper (23. Juni 2005)

Hi Alex, 

wir sind auch noch recht frisch dabei:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=172041

Wenn Du willst können wir ruhig mal eine kleine tour zusammen wagen. Heute Abend sind wir bei Martins Fahrtechnikkurs http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=686. Neulinge müssen aber für den Lehrmeister mindestens eine Milchschnitte mitbringen, ersatzweise zwei Fruchtzwerge  

Ne, Quatsch, wird schon spaßig werden. Meld Dich halt an. Ansonsten werden wir vermutlich am Sonntag wieder eine Tour machen.


----------



## juchhu (23. Juni 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Alex,
> 
> wir sind auch noch recht frisch dabei:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=172041
> ...


 
Omannomann, diese Milchschnittengeschichte verfolgt mich.  

Zur Klarstellung, ja ich habe mich über den Gag mit der Milchschnitte sehr gefreut.   Aber bitte, bitte zukünftig keine Milchschnitten oder Fruchtzwerge mehr mitbringen (außer zur Eigenversorgung).  Bei 30 ° C werde ich durch diese Opfergaben zum echten Opfer.  

VG Martin


----------



## Hilljumper (23. Juni 2005)

ok, keine Milchschnittenscherze mehr. Nachher löst das noch eine Allergie bei Dir aus und das würde ich mir nie verzeihen


----------



## Neuling68 (23. Juni 2005)

Hallo Zusammen!
Mensch, ihr seid ja ganz schön fleißige Scheiberleins. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass sich da so schnell jemand meldet...
Heute abend kann ich leider nicht, ich muss meistens abends arbeiten. Ich bin freiberuflich tätig...
Ich weiss auch gar nicht genau, wo dieses Revier ist, wo ihr eure Fahrtechnikseminar veranstaltet... Ich glaube, dass ist mir zu weit weg!
Königsforst ist bei Overath/ Lomahr? Das kenne ich doch zumindest vom Namen her. 
Was Trailfahren betrifft, bin ich einfach ein absoluter Anfänger! 
Ich muss sowieso erstmal mein Rad verändern lassen. Der Vorbau ist einfach zu lang für mich...
Sonntags könnte ich dann auch mal mitfahren. Aber wie gesagt, ich bin eine richtige Anfängerin!
Gruss
Alex


----------



## juchhu (23. Juni 2005)

Neuling68 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Zusammen!
> Mensch, ihr seid ja ganz schön fleißige Scheiberleins. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass sich da so schnell jemand meldet...
> Heute abend kann ich leider nicht, ich muss meistens abends arbeiten. Ich bin freiberuflich tätig...


 
Medien? Journalistin? Moderatorin?



			
				Neuling68 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiss auch gar nicht genau, wo dieses Revier ist, wo ihr eure Fahrtechnikseminar veranstaltet... Ich glaube, dass ist mir zu weit weg!
> Königsforst ist bei Overath/ Lomahr? Das kenne ich doch zumindest vom Namen her.


 
Also, ohne Auto muss ich Dir Recht geben. Mit Auto haben die weitentferntesten TeilnehmerInnen rund 60 km Anfahrt   .



			
				Neuling68 schrieb:
			
		

> Was Trailfahren betrifft, bin ich einfach ein absoluter Anfänger!
> Ich muss sowieso erstmal mein Rad verändern lassen. Der Vorbau ist einfach zu lang für mich...
> Sonntags könnte ich dann auch mal mitfahren. Aber wie gesagt, ich bin eine richtige Anfängerin!
> Gruss
> Alex


 
Kein Problem, wir sind auch alle Anfänger  

Vielleicht können wir ja eine Tour fürs Wochenende im Wahner Heide Gebiet planen und durchführen . Ist landschaftlich sehr schön und nicht zu anspruchsvoll.

VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (23. Juni 2005)

Neuling68 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Zusammen!
> Mensch, ihr seid ja ganz schön fleißige Scheiberleins.



Jedenfalls schreiben wir besser als wir radfahren



			
				Neuling68 schrieb:
			
		

> Hätte nicht gedacht, dass sich da so schnell jemand meldet...



Ich aber. Immerhin hast du keinen Hehl aus deiner Geschlechterzugehörigkeit gemacht


----------



## Delgado (23. Juni 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Medien? Journalistin? Moderatorin?



.. Animationstanz, äh Künstlerin, ..




			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Also, ohne Auto muss ich Dir Recht geben. Mit Auto haben die weitentferntesten TeilnehmerInnen rund 60 km Anfahrt   .



Ohne auch.




			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Kein Problem, wir sind auch alle Anfänger
> 
> Vielleicht können wir ja eine Tour fürs Wochenende im Wahner Heide Gebiet planen und durchführen . Ist landschaftlich sehr schön und nicht zu anspruchsvoll.
> 
> VG Martin



Komme

PS: Bis gleich.


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (2. August 2005)

Hi Leute, da der Beitrag hier ja noch nicht sooo alt ist, wärm ich den einfach mal auf.

Komme selbst aus Meckenheim, und was die oben geschilderte Geschichte mit Auto angeht: in meinem Kombi ist genug Platz für mehrere Leute und der gerade gekaufte Fahrrad-Heckträger übernimmt die Drahtesel.

Also, meldet Euch mal wieder, ihr Anfänger und Anfängerinnen. Ihr habt nen neuen Neuling-Mitstreiter aus Eurer Gegend.


MfG
Alexander


----------



## Stefan_SIT (2. August 2005)

Neuling68 schrieb:
			
		

> ...  Hätte nicht gedacht, dass sich da so schnell jemand meldet...


Ich schon ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SandraM (2. August 2005)

Hi Alex, 

schön jemand aus Bonn, mit Rennrad und MTB und auch mal weiblich, freut mich und da meld ich mich doch auch mal sofort dazu, können gern mal zusammen touren, MTB oder Rennrad, wochenends oder abends, kenn auch noch nicht soviel MTB-Touren hier, vielleicht schon dieses Wochenende ?? 
LG Sandra


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (2. August 2005)

Hallo Sandra,

freut mich daß Du Dich zu dieser "Suche-Mitfahrer"-Gruppe dazugesellt hast.

Na dann halt Dir mal den Freitag 15.00 frei...

Am besten kommst Du zu mir, und von hier aus fahren wir dann (mit meinem Kombi) ins Ahrtal zu nem Kerl, mit dem ich da rumfahren wollte. Mit mehreren macht das auch viel mehr Spass.

Bei Interesse schick ich Dir gern noch ne Wegbeschreibung zu mir.


Viele liebe Grüße,
Alexander


----------



## SandraM (2. August 2005)

@Alex-75

danke für das prompte Angebot, aber diesen Freitag kann ich nicht, vielleicht bis zur nächsten Tour!?
LG Sandra


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (2. August 2005)

und Sonntag ?


----------



## Redking (3. August 2005)

Und Samstags? 

Wer fährt da wo?

Werde ich wohl allein fahren müssen bei mir vor der Türe losfahrend!

VG


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (3. August 2005)

Nee, quatsch...

Also samstag Nachmittag hätt ich auch Zeit...

@RedKing
Woher kommst Du ? Wo ist "bei Dir vor der Haustür" ?

@Sandra
Wie siehts aus ?? Mit Samstag ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (3. August 2005)

Alex-75 schrieb:
			
		

> @RedKing
> Woher kommst Du ? Wo ist "bei Dir vor der Haustür" ?
> 
> @Sandra
> Wie siehts aus ?? Mit Samstag ?



Hallo Alex   

Steht doch da ! Aus Troisdorf!
Ja, vor der Haustüre ist einmal die Straße!    Da geht es mit der Rennsemmel los!
Mit dem MTB: Die Wahner Heide und um die Wahnbachtalsperre und in Lohmar der Ho Chi Min Pfad (Jägerpfad). 


Wohin soll es am Samstag gehen?

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (3. August 2005)

Also wenn Sandra nix dagegen hat, treffen wir uns alle bei Dir.

Da ich nix anderes habe, beschränken wir uns aber erstmal aufs MTB.

Nachmittags ab 15.00 könnte ich da allemal.
Und Troisdorf ist von Meckenheim und Bonn aus auch nicht sooo weit.


----------



## Redking (3. August 2005)

Alex-75 schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn Sandra nix dagegen hat, treffen wir uns alle bei Dir.
> 
> Da ich nix anderes habe, beschränken wir uns aber erstmal aufs MTB.
> 
> ...



Hallo Alexander

Aus Meckenheim sind es ungefähr 30 Kilometer bis zu mir. Bonn so ab 16 Kilometern.

Ja, dann sollte ich ja mal eine Tour eintragen. Vielleicht kommen noch andere
Habe sehr wahrscheinlich nur bis 19 Uhr Zeit !

Werde auch mit meinem alten MTB fahren ! Es sei denn die Gabel des neuen wäre zurück  

Kennst du dich denn hier irgendwo aus?? wegen Treffpunkt?

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (3. August 2005)

Krankenhaus... Gymnasium Altenforst.....

so die Ecke wäre am besten.


----------



## Redking (3. August 2005)

Alex-75 schrieb:
			
		

> Krankenhaus... Gymnasium Altenforst.....
> 
> so die Ecke wäre am besten.



Wohne um die Ecke! Richtung Aggua.
Kennst du das Aggerstadion? Viel Parkraum und auch auffindbar!

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (3. August 2005)

Das ist doch, wenn ich von Siegburg aus komme, bei der Tanke links rein, und dann noch was weiter... Oder ?


----------



## Redking (3. August 2005)

Alex-75 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist doch, wenn ich von Siegburg aus komme, bei der Tanke links rein, und dann noch was weiter... Oder ?



Hallo Alexander

Nicht erschrecken die Tanke ist nicht mehr!

Aber Richtung AGGUA gehts links rein an der zweiten Ampel in Troisdorf.
An der ersten wohne ich!   (leider keine Parkplätze die dort aussreichend vorhanden wären)

Zum Aggerstadion müsstest du bis zur dritten Ampel fahren und rechts abbiegen.
Diese Straße fährst du dann bis zum Ende durch und dort ist genügend Parkraum. 

Muss mal schauen ob ich wenn ich einen Termin eingebe auch eine Anfahrtskizze reingestellt bekomme.

Wir können uns ja die Hand geben wegen der vielen Freizeit aufgrund des Jobmangels! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (3. August 2005)

Vielleicht helfen Dir ja diese beiden Karten irgendwie weiter...

Karte 1 

Karte 2 

In Karte 2 hab ich den Fahrtweg zum Aggerstadion eingezeichnet.


----------



## Redking (3. August 2005)

Alex-75 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht helfen Dir ja diese beiden Karten irgendwie weiter...
> 
> Karte 1
> 
> ...


Danke Alex

Habe auch eine Karte mit Einzeichnung wo das Stadion liegt! 
Leider weiß ich nicht wie ich das in den LMB reingestellt bekomme!
Da du viel Zeit hast, wie sieht es mit gleich biken in Hennef Heisterschoß aus.
Oder morgen in Altenberg?? 

Samstag geht für dich jetzt klar um 15 Uhr am Aggerstadion?

Werde mich jetzt mal auf den Weg machen damit ich rechtzeitig beim Treffpunkt bin.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## hama687 (3. August 2005)

noch mal zum thema Im Königsforst dirket um am ende von Kön von dir einfach mit der KVB zu erreichen ( Köln-Neumarkt ab in die 1. und bis zur HalteStelle Brück) von da aus kann man dich wenn du interresse hast auch abhollen...

Zur Tour wir Fahren gerne leichte Singel Trails und wenn mal einer absteigt macht das nichts. 

Wir haben nächsten Dienstag wieder eine Feierabend runde geplant bist natürlich herzlich eingeladen wenn du lust und Zeit hast 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=178551

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=173394

viele Grüsse Alex^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cycle-Dragon (3. August 2005)

@Redking

Bitte trägst Du das im LMB ein, ich hab doch keine Ahnung von Dauer, Tempo und schwierigkeit Deiner Strecke.


----------



## Redking (3. August 2005)

Alex-75 schrieb:
			
		

> @Redking
> 
> Bitte trägst Du das im LMB ein, ich hab doch keine Ahnung von Dauer, Tempo und schwierigkeit Deiner Strecke.



Hallo Alexander
 habe die Tour in den LMB gestellt! Tempo und Dauer ist sehr variabel und hängt von den Mitfahrern ab! Also es wird nicht schwierig habe trotzdem mal mittel eingetragen da auch einige Trails anspruchsvoller sind! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (4. August 2005)

Also volles Programm mit Helm und allem Drum-und-Dran ??

Hat sich ja auch inzwischen noch einer dazu gefunden (Eifelwolf oder so)


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (4. August 2005)

Mal ne Frage... Helm und Handschuhe Pflicht...

Normale fingerlose Bike-Handschue oder sollten es vollschutz-handschuhe sein ?

Letzteres hab ich keine...


----------



## Redking (5. August 2005)

Alex-75 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ne Frage... Helm und Handschuhe Pflicht...
> 
> Normale fingerlose Bike-Handschue oder sollten es vollschutz-handschuhe sein ?
> 
> Letzteres hab ich keine...



Hallo Alexander

Helm auf jeden Fall und Handschuhe musst du nicht tragen also reichen fingerlose. Ist ja auch alles nur zum Schutz falls mal einer stürzt.
Aber wenn sich jemand nicht traut das zu fahren kann er auch absteigen und schieben. Ich fahre auch nicht alles! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Alexander
> 
> Helm auf jeden Fall und Handschuhe musst du nicht tragen also reichen fingerlose. Ist ja auch alles nur zum Schutz falls mal einer stürzt.
> Aber wenn sich jemand nicht traut das zu fahren kann er auch absteigen und schieben. Ich fahre auch nicht alles!
> ...





Ha das sagt er jetzt nur so   .
In wirklichkeit stürzt er sich fast Senkrecht verlaufende 5-10 meter   hohe Steilhänge runter    .

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (5. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Ha das sagt er jetzt nur so   .
> In wirklichkeit stürzt er sich fast Senkrecht verlaufende 5-10 meter   hohe Steilhänge runter    .
> 
> Gruß
> ...


Hi Volker!  

Nur mal nicht übertreiben! Und das mit einem Starrbike  

Habe in den Beinen so einen Bums das sogar die Kette  reisst!  

Also morgen doch heizen das die Kette reisst  

Greetz
Klaus


----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Volker!
> 
> Nur mal nicht übertreiben! Und das mit einem Starrbike
> 
> ...




Bescheidenheit ist sein zweiter Vorname  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (5. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Bescheidenheit ist sein zweiter Vorname
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...


Und Ihr ewig warten müsst bis ich Sie wieder zusammen hab!
Hast du dich wenigstens in der Zeit  ge ??
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Und Ihr ewig warten müsst bis ich Sie wieder zusammen hab!
> Hast du dich wenigstens in der Zeit  ge ??
> Gruß
> Klaus




Och es ging doch aber relativ schnell.
Natürlcih habe ich ge  .  

Ich tue es vor dem Biken , nach dem Biken und während dem Biken auch  .


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (5. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Och es ging doch aber relativ schnell.
> Natürlcih habe ich ge  .
> 
> Ich tue es vor dem Biken , nach dem Biken und während dem Biken auch  .
> ...


Und auch Berg rauf  

Gruß Klaus


----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Und auch Berg rauf
> 
> Gruß Klaus





Stimmt  .


----------



## Redking (5. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt  .


Und auch noch schneller als bergab!  
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Und auch noch schneller als bergab!
> Gruß
> Klaus




Übung alles Übung  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (5. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Übung alles Übung
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Und Erhohlung davor!  

Nicht das das hier auch noch alles Überholt!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Und Erhohlung davor!
> 
> Nicht das das hier auch noch alles Überholt!
> 
> ...




Och das meinst du nur wir kurbeln nur mal die Verkaufszahlen ein wenig an  .


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (5. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Och das meinst du nur wir kurbeln nur mal die Verkaufszahlen ein wenig an  .
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...


Aber wwird sind doch jetzt nicht mehr neu!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wwird sind doch jetzt nicht mehr neu!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus




Och das passt schon  


Gruß

Volker

P.S.: Ich muß doch jetzt mal schauen wer wieviel ier geschrieben hat


----------



## Redking (5. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Och das passt schon
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...


Noch doppelt so viel wie du    

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Noch doppelt so viel wie du
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus





Och. Das


----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Noch doppelt so viel wie du
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus



meinst du nur.


----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Noch doppelt so viel wie du
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus




   


Gruß

Volker

P.S.: Ich weiß das war jetzt gemein.


----------



## Redking (5. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Gruß
> 
> Volker
> 
> P.S.: Ich weiß das war jetzt gemein.




Macht nichts !!!!  

Ist ja auch nur ein Nebenschaustelle!!!

Wichtiger ist der Bernd  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Macht nichts !!!!
> 
> Ist ja auch nur ein Nebenschaustelle!!!
> 
> ...



Kommt da etwa der Angreifen in dir durch  .


Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

Ach so. 

Mach es aber schonend.


Gruß

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (5. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Ach so.
> 
> Mach es aber schonend.
> 
> ...


So wie du hier oder was????

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> So wie du hier oder was????
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus




Zum Bleistift  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (5. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Bleistift
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Eben war's noch doppelt so viel und jetzt!  

Gruß 
Klaus


----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Eben war's noch doppelt so viel und jetzt!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus




Tjaja.


----------



## Redking (5. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt da etwa der Angreifen in dir durch  .
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Nein nur der Jäger auf dem blauen Blitz

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Eben war's noch doppelt so viel und jetzt!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus




Das leben ist schon hart  

Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

Huch .
Jetzt habe ich es ja wieder getan.  



Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (5. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Das leben ist schon hart
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Volker



Lebst du noch oder Fährst du schon??

Gruß 
Klaus


----------



## Redking (5. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Lebst du noch oder Fährst du schon??
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus



Ach nee du Grillst noch!     


Grüße
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Lebst du noch oder Fährst du schon??
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus



Ich lebe noch

Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Lebst du noch oder Fährst du schon??
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus




Fahre leider nicht mehr.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Lebst du noch oder Fährst du schon??
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus



Aber Grille noch mehr.



Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

So. Noch fragen  .


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (5. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Huch .
> Jetzt habe ich es ja wieder getan.
> 
> 
> ...


Ich aber auch

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Ich aber auch
> 
> Grüße
> Klaus



Affen machen alles nach.  

Gruß

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (5. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> So. Noch fragen  .
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...


So ich lass dich mal vorbei! Sonst melden die Leute sich morgen wieder von der Tour ab!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (5. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Affen machen alles nach.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Volker


  

Können die auch radeln????


Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Können die auch radeln????
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus



Manche ja.


Gruß

Volker

P.S.: Noch einmal dann haben wir gleichstand.


----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

GLEICHSTAND!!!



Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (5. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> GLEICHSTAND!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dann geh mal vorbei!!  


Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (5. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Dann geh mal vorbei!!
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus


Aber Schnell!!!

Klaus


----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Dann geh mal vorbei!!
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus




Das gilt


----------



## Redking (5. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Aber Schnell!!!
> 
> Klaus


Das  funktioniert doch gut mit dem ein FingerAdlerSuchSystem( FASS)

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Aber Schnell!!!
> 
> Klaus




ja wohl


----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

Überhaupt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

nicht


Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

So Überholt  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)




----------



## Redking (5. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> So Überholt
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...


Na endlich jetzt kann ich ja aufhören!

Ps. da gibt es noch welche wo ich führe  

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Redking (5. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

>


Kann das sein das hier die Postings sich verdoppelt haben seit du das hier gefunden hast??????????  

Gruß
Klaus

Ps: Die halten uns doch für


----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Kann das sein das hier die Postings sich verdoppelt haben seit du das hier gefunden hast??????????
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus
> ...





Och das meinst du nur  .

Die sind doch nur neidisch auf uns  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (5. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Och das meinst du nur  .
> 
> Die sind doch nur neidisch auf uns
> 
> ...



Dann müssen wir ja aufpassen das die uns nicht übern Weg fahren 

Sonst schubsen die uns noch ins Gebüsch oder eine Schlüsselstelle runter und wir hätten noch mehr Spaß!   

Gruß 
Klaus


----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Dann müssen wir ja aufpassen das die uns nicht übern Weg fahren
> 
> Sonst schubsen die uns noch ins Gebüsch oder eine Schlüsselstelle runter und wir hätten noch mehr Spaß!
> 
> ...




   Meinst du   


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (5. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst du
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...


Na Klar 

So    wir  sind können die uns doch nicht nachstehen!  


Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (5. August 2005)

So. Ich werde mich für heute verabschieden weil mein Akku wird leer  .

Guts Nächtle und treibs nicht zu bunt hier  .

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (5. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> So. Ich werde mich für heute verabschieden weil mein Akku wird leer  .
> 
> Guts Nächtle und treibs nicht zu bunt hier  .
> 
> ...


Wie schreibst du unter der Bettdecke mit deiner schicken Bixenonlampe??

Okay dann dir hier eine gute Nacht!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (5. August 2005)

@Volker 
Langsam leise sich der König wieder nach vorne schiebt!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (6. August 2005)

> Ps: Die halten uns doch für



Naja, nur etwas...


Aber so langsam hab ich wa bammel, was heute Nachmittag die Tour angeht.


----------



## volker k (6. August 2005)

Alex-75 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, nur etwas...
> 
> 
> Aber so langsam hab ich wa bammel, was heute Nachmittag die Tour angeht.




Och das brauchst du nicht, er gibt hier einfach nur vor nicht so gut zu sein    


Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (6. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> @Volker
> Langsam leise sich der König wieder nach vorne schiebt!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus





Wart mal ab wenn du nachher Biken gehst   


Gruß

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (6. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Wart mal ab wenn du nachher Biken gehst
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Ja, dann wirst du rumsitzen und viele Postings verteilen   

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (6. August 2005)

Alex-75 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, nur etwas...
> 
> 
> Aber so langsam hab ich wa bammel, was heute Nachmittag die Tour angeht.


Hallo Alexander 
Brauchst keinen Bammel zu haben wird halb so wild!  

Gruß 
Klaus


----------



## volker k (6. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, dann wirst du rumsitzen und viele Postings verteilen
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus





  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (6. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Alexander
> Brauchst keinen Bammel zu haben wird halb so wild!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus





   


Der Wolf im Schafspelz  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (6. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Gruß
> 
> Volker


  
Mist muss wohl doch die Tour einkürzen!  

Gruß Klaus


----------



## volker k (6. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Mist muss wohl doch die Tour einkürzen!
> 
> Gruß Klaus




Bätsch. Das werden die anderen nicht zulassen  .

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (6. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Bätsch. Das werden die anderen nicht zulassen  .
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Volker


Wie ich sag doch wo's lang geht!  

Gruß Klaus


----------



## volker k (6. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ich sag doch wo's lang geht!
> 
> Gruß Klaus




  Das denkst du   


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (6. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Das denkst du
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...


Hast du denen ein "C" geschenkt oder wie stellst du das an das Die nach deiner Nase tanzen  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (6. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du denen ein "C" geschenkt oder wie stellst du das an das Die nach deiner Nase tanzen
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus




Man muß nur gut bestechen können  

1 "C"   .Pah ich habe denen eine ganze Kiste gegeben  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (6. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Man muß nur gut bestechen können
> 
> 1 "C"   .Pah ich habe denen eine ganze Kiste gegeben
> 
> ...


Hast du auch noch ein paar ander Buchstaben auf Lager??  

Gruß 
Klaus


----------



## volker k (6. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du auch noch ein paar ander Buchstaben auf Lager??
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus




Ein "N" wie Ni..el   


Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (6. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Ein "N" wie Ni..el
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Hoffentlich liest das jetzt Tante Coffee nicht


----------



## Redking (6. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffentlich liest das jetzt Tante Coffee nicht


Wo ist eigendlich die Kaffeetante???  

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Redking (6. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Ein "N" wie Ni..el
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...


Bäh

Steck die wieder weg sonst mächtig  von der C......

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (6. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ist eigendlich die Kaffeetante???
> 
> Gruß Klaus



Naja die in der Abteilung Kindergarten wollten Ihr doch was antun  .

Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (6. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Bäh
> 
> Steck die wieder weg sonst mächtig  von der C......
> 
> ...




Ruhig Brauner    

ich glaube hier hin wird sich Tante Coffee nicht verirren  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (6. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Naja die in der Abteilung Kindergarten wollten Ihr doch was antun  .
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Volker


Schade dann lern ich die ja nie kennen!   

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (6. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Schade dann lern ich die ja nie kennen!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus




Vieleicht hat sie ja Überlebt   , und hat alle an den Ohren hoch gezogen  .

Gruß

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (6. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Vieleicht hat sie ja Überlebt   , und hat alle an den Ohren hoch gezogen  .
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Volker


Dann haben die anderen aber Doofe Ohrenjetzt!   



So ich werde mich dann mal anziehen zum biken!

Dir noch viel Spaß

Gruß Klaus

Cu


----------



## volker k (6. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Dann haben die anderen aber Doofe Ohrenjetzt!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wie 1 1/4 Stunde vorher  .
Ich dachte nur Mädchen brauchen so lange dafür  


Gruß

Volker


P.S.: Viel Spaß


----------



## Redking (6. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Wie 1 1/4 Stunde vorher  .
> Ich dachte nur Mädchen brauchen so lange dafür
> 
> 
> ...



Muss ja noch alles zusammen packen und
dort hin radeln!  

Gruß
Klaus 

dir auch viel Spaß


----------



## volker k (6. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Muss ja noch alles zusammen packen und
> dort hin radeln!
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Immer diese Ausreden  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (6. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Immer diese Ausreden
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...




Ach so die Kette muss ich auch noch schmieren!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (6. August 2005)

Außerdem fällt mir der Abschied so schwer!   

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (6. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Ach so die Kette muss ich auch noch schmieren!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus




Vergiß die Reserve Nieten nicht  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (6. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem fällt mir der Abschied so schwer!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus



Ich merk das schon    


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (6. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Ich merk das schon
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Ja, jetzt ist wirklich Schluß   

Bis denn 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (6. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, jetzt ist wirklich Schluß
> 
> Bis denn
> Gruß
> Klaus




Bis dann 

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (6. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Bis dann
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Volker


Du führst!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (6. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Du führst!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus



Ich weiß  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (7. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin heute doch nochmal rückfällig geworden und bin bis gerade noch mit dem Bike rumgefahren und wenn ich mir dann z.B. den Geistinger Wald anschaue könnte ich einen Anfall kriegen  . Alle schönen wege sind zu ( diese Vollid..... !  )


Und bei mir nicht mitfahren!   

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Redking (7. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Und bei mir nicht mitfahren!
> 
> Gruß Klaus


Aber Volker du wärst ja abgesoffen!    

Gruß Klaus

Ps: Gleichstand


----------



## Redking (7. August 2005)

@ Volker
Wie radgefahren und nicht Powergrillen ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 -> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ->


----------



## volker k (7. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Aber Volker du wärst ja abgesoffen!
> 
> Gruß Klaus
> 
> Ps: Gleichstand



Ich wäre nicht abgesoffen ich bin abgesoffen  .

Gruß

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (7. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wäre nicht abgesoffen ich bin abgesoffen  .
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Volker



Aber wovon denn??   

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (7. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wovon denn??
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus




Einmal von Oben   und ein anderes mal vom Bier  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (7. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Einmal von Oben   und ein anderes mal vom Bier
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Hier kommt es auch wieder von oben!  

Gruß Klaus


----------



## volker k (7. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hier kommt es auch wieder von oben!
> 
> Gruß Klaus




  Besser bei dir als bei mir   


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (7. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Besser bei dir als bei mir
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...


Na warte das Gewitter kommt auch noch zu dir!  

Gruß Klaus


----------



## volker k (7. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Na warte das Gewitter kommt auch noch zu dir!
> 
> Gruß Klaus




Gerade angekommen


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (7. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Gerade angekommen
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Sag isch doch!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (7. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Sag isch doch!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus




Das hat bestimmt der Martin aus der Hardt zu uns geschickt   

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (7. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Das hat bestimmt der Martin aus der Hardt zu uns geschickt
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Volker


Aber der hat doch das Wetterabo nicht bezahlt!   

Gruß 
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (7. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Aber der hat doch das Wetterabo nicht bezahlt!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus



Siehste da haben wir den schuldigen doch schon  . Deshalb schreibt er auch heute kaum etwas.  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (7. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Siehste da haben wir den schuldigen doch schon  . Deshalb schreibt er auch heute kaum etwas.
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...


Ja richtig dafür müssen wir uns noch eine gute Strafe einfallen lassen!
Am besten wir beide überholen Ihn in seinen eigenen Thread!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (7. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Ja richtig dafür müssen wir uns noch eine gute Strafe einfallen lassen!
> Am besten wir beide überholen Ihn in seinen eigenen Thread!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus




Das ist es und dann übernehmen wir den Fred   Muahhaahahha  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (7. August 2005)

Wir hatten gerade übrigens gleichstand  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (7. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist es und dann übernehmen wir den Fred   Muahhaahahha
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...


Genau

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (7. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Wir hatten gerade übrigens gleichstand
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...


Ist mir doch egal!   

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (7. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Genau
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus



Boar sind wir gemein    
Trotzdem Partystimmung





Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (7. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Boar sind wir gemein
> Trotzdem Partystimmung
> 
> 
> ...



Sind nicht gemein   Wollen nur Berichte!  


Und immer mehr machen mit! 



























Gruß 
Klaus


----------



## volker k (7. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Sind nicht gemein   Wollen nur Berichte!
> 
> 
> Und immer mehr machen mit!
> ...





Stimmt  






























Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (7. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Aber hier wohl eher nicht!! Müssten wohl eher zu einem anderen Fred wechseln! 

Denn hier haben wir ja schon die Herrschaft übernommen!    

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (7. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Aber hier wohl eher nicht!! Müssten wohl eher zu einem anderen Fred wechseln!
> 
> Denn hier haben wir ja schon die Herrschaft übernommen!
> 
> ...



Stimmt uninteressant.

Gruß

Volker


P.S.: Welchen nehmen wir jetzt?


----------

